# Free Cheese Cookbook



## jkath (May 16, 2006)

http://www.wisdairy.com/SpecialOffers/cookbook/Default.aspx

This is a free recipe book from Wisconsin - it says it'll be sent in 6-8 weeks.
Can't go wrong with cheese!





















The Wisconsin Milk Marketing Board (WMMB) and some of America's top chefs have collaborated to produce "The Perfect Recipe" cookbook incorporating a myriad of mouth-watering Wisconsin Cheeses in each recipe. The colorful cookbook includes recipes from 13 highly recognized chefs from across the country, complete with ingredient lists, step-by-step instructions and vivid pictures. The recipes range from simple sandwiches to gourmet entrees; from appetizers to delectable desserts, leaving no one unsatisfied. The pages are also laced with tips on how to properly store, cook and serve Wisconsin Cheeses, and the cheeses used in the recipes are profiled in depth to help inform consumers about the special characteristics of a variety of specialty cheeses.


----------



## QSis (May 16, 2006)

Thanks, jkath - I ordered one for my cheese-head of a brother!

Lee


----------



## Constance (May 16, 2006)

Jkath, thank you! We love cheese. 
Just ordered the new cookbook, and can't wait to check out the new ideas!


----------



## middie (May 16, 2006)

Got one for my sister whom was a mouse in her past life I swear. Thank you Jkath she'll love it.


----------



## auntdot (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Jkath.

I think I coulod give up any food but cheese.

Looking forward to the book.


----------



## Marishka_20 (May 17, 2006)

*Thank You!*

My family and I love cheese, we eat way to much in fact. My mother in law is from Wisconsin and we eat all different kinds of cheeses with crackers when we go over to her house. I will have to get one or two books. Again thank you.


----------



## VickiQ (May 17, 2006)

Thanks jkath-One thing my vegetarian anorexic daughter will still eat is cheese- this will come in VERY handy I'm sure!!!


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 17, 2006)

Thanks jkath, yhis book looks great.


----------



## AllenOK (May 17, 2006)

Ok, I ordered one.  I am the person that works with cheese where I work, so I'm professionally interested.  Not to mention, my twin sons go nuts for cheese.


----------



## Alix (May 17, 2006)

Somehow it does not surprise me that YOU found a free cheese cookbook! LOL. I'm off to see if they will ship it to Canada.


----------



## The Z (May 17, 2006)

Thanks J !
Can't wait to get mine!


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 17, 2006)

Thanks!!  I'm a real cheesaholic.  My cholesterol levels prove it - lol!!


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2006)

glad I could help, guys!


----------



## LEFSElover (May 17, 2006)

Wowza, thanks for this link.  I ordered one!


----------



## JohnL (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up jk, ordered mine and can't wait to get it. Cheese is truely one of my guilty pleasures


----------



## Robo410 (May 17, 2006)

gonna up an orderate one fer me too... luv cheese ... um, luv food, even the nasty bits ... yeh ... I even like buttermilk ... hopes they gots recipts for stinky cheese


----------



## Saltygreasybacon (May 17, 2006)

Offer is only available to U.S. resident,,,,,,,but,,,but,,,,but why not Canada,,,,I want one too


----------



## Timeloyd (May 19, 2006)

I came across the Free Cheese Cook Book and I felt so Cheesy that I raided the Cheese and  then ordered it.. I wonder if they make Cheese cook books out of Cheese. Then I could nnaww I would probably eat the cook book and never be able to try the recepies.


----------



## bright (May 19, 2006)

Free stuff rocks.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## purrfectlydevine (May 20, 2006)

Thanks for letting us knowabout this offer.


----------



## Shaheen (May 20, 2006)

I wish I could get one too


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine came in the mail yesterday.  I haven't had a chance to read through it yet.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jun 27, 2006)

Ordered the cookbook, can't wait. Thanks, JoAnn


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 14, 2006)

OUT OF STOCK?! Awwe...


----------



## middie (Aug 6, 2006)

I got mine a few weeks ago. Yes mine I decided to keep it lol. Haven't made anything from it yet but it filled with things I am going to try. Thanks again Jkath.


----------



## BigDog (Aug 6, 2006)

Got mine a while ago, just looked through it. Chef Donna that was a challenger on ICA has a recipe in there. They all sound wonderful.


----------

